# Having or planning on having IVF/ICSI? Win 1 of 8 £25 amazon vouchers



## HarrisonCR (Nov 7, 2019)

Have you recently had a consultation to start a cycle of IVF/ICSI treatment? Cardiff University are looking for men and women to share their experiences of planning for treatment cycles with their doctor by completing an online survey. After you have participated you will be entered into a prize draw to win 1 of 8 £25 amazon vouchers. For more information and to take part please click the following link: https://bit.ly/2SzxHKe


----------

